# Where in the world is fuel filte on '05 Pathfinder?



## Arkapigdiesel (Apr 8, 2007)

*Where in the world is fuel filter on '05 Pathfinder?*

Holy hades. I've spent more time looking for the flipping fuel filter on this thing -vs- changing oil, changing the oil filter, installing a fumoto drain valve, and replacing the air filter.

Where in the heck is the fuel filter located :wtf:


----------



## Dan TM (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks like it's in the fuel pump assy in the fuel tank. That's the only one I could find in the service manual. There may be another.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

Dan TM said:


> Looks like it's in the fuel pump assy in the fuel tank. That's the only one I could find in the service manual. There may be another.


Looked through my service manual and appears it's in the fuel tank and that would be the only one.


----------



## Arkapigdiesel (Apr 8, 2007)

Hmmm. A non serviceable fuel filter :thumbdwn:


----------



## boogyman (Jan 24, 2005)

That is the way almost all new cars are now. The fuel filter is built into the fuel pump in the tank. It's probably the dumbest idea engineers have ever had.


----------



## Calimoxo2 (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Arkapigdiesel (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks cali. The pic puts it into perspective.


----------



## LittleStevie (Sep 27, 2006)

The filter is supposed to be a "lifetime" filter, which hopefully means that it's large enough to accommodate a lifetime of pluggage before reaching too high of a DP.

boogyman (I agree with you, by the way), whether it's a dumb idea depends on who you are... dumb for consumers, great for the dealer's service business when they need to replace your filter AND fuel pump when the vehicle is out of warranty. Call it "revenue engineering."


----------

